# Spinning hair into yarn



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What might be crazier is I have a couple small bags of hair of my dogs that I've brushed out (cut hair has sharp edges) that I've planned on spinning into yarn myself. I've seen videos on youtube of it, and I've made fishing line from milkweed fibers, it shouldn't be too hard!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I can recommend Detta's Spindle - Home Page. She has 2 Spoos herself .

What's crazier is I STARTED spinning yarn to spin my northern breed's fur into yarn. It's developed into an amazing hobby, and so much fun. But I'm most grateful for the scarf I crocheted long ago, since those dogs are gone, and I have their memories. 

I'm planning on spinning Ramses' coat too once I trim him the first time. I'm trying to let it grow out as long as possible before we take that step .


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

So cool to have a scarf with yarn of the dog! I saved a little of Theo's hair. Theo looked at me very suspiciously when I put the hair in a bag. I'm going to ask my groomer to save me some. I will take it to an alpaca farmer I met at the farmer's market who saw Theo and said she would love to knit with his hair. But I want to knit with it so I'm hoping she'll just spin it for a fee or she can get the fur from his next shearing.

I would suggest 1) contacting a local knitting guild or yarn shop- there are always spinners there
2) finding an alpaca farmer or sheep farmer (around here most alpaca farmers spin)
Happy knitting! Or crocheting!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I sure wonder what that kind of wool would feel like. When I groom our two, their little hairs that get stuck in the fibres of my t-shirt really itch. But those are short sticky-outy hairs, I'm sure the longer fibres that you'd spin wouldn't be like that.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i purchased my spinning wheel from someone who has spoos and she's spun their hair into yarn. she combines it with other fibers (i think silk may be one)

i'd like to do my dogs, but you need to let their hair get a bit long (if i can remember correctly something like 2 inches)


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

My mom used to spin our samoyed's fur into yarn and we had mittens and scarves. I still have my scarf. It feels a lot like pure wool yarn, a little bit itchy but very warm. It would be hard to card poodle hair since it is curly but alot like running a pin brush through and certainly easier to spin longer hair than shorter. My mom taught me to do it years ago and it wasn't easy to keep an even thickness. She worked at Black Creek Pioneer Village at the north end of Toronto, they could probably put you in touch with a spinner who would do it. There are also lots of Spinners and Weavers guilds if you google there might be one close by.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

A lot of the finished product depends on how it's treated. With a northern breed dog, it's really important to get as many guard hairs out as possible. This means collecting coat when they start their blow (Their guard hairs shed last) and then picking through it carefully. If done right, it looks and feels like Angora. Matter of fact no one has ever guessed what my scarf is made of. I'll have to find it and post a picture.

Poodles coats are harsher. With Ramses puppy coat I plan to spin it straight unless I don't have enough in which case I'm going to blend it with a wool/silk blend. 

It should be at least 2 inches, 2-4 would be even better.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

faerie said:


> i purchased my spinning wheel from someone who has spoos and she's spun their hair into yarn. she combines it with other fibers (i think silk may be one)
> 
> i'd like to do my dogs, but you need to let their hair get a bit long (if i can remember correctly something like 2 inches)


What kind of wheel?? I have 6 pet wheels, I am addicted :angel:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have this one

spinning wheels - ashford.co.nz


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone was sharing your ideas. I'm excited knowing that I could possibly do it myself...I'm a little worried about keep the coat that long LOL...that's a LOT of brushing. Thanks for the links too.

Black Creek? I'm so close to Black Creek...small world!


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey, I just sheared my black Std Poodle, Orchid, for spinning on Sunday. Here's a youtube video. A friend, Linda, in Door County(WI) is going to spin it for me. She said it should be at least two inches long and she may have to blend it with other fibers. Luckily, she knows someone with a black Alpaca. Linda thought about 14 ounces should be enough for a nice scarf.  

Orchid's hair was five inches long and it did take a bit of time for washing and drying. Her coat is nice and harsh which doesn't seem to mat up as much as some of the finer haired coats. Here are some before and after pics.


----------



## donalds (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey, that sounds fun, economical, and new! Getting your dog's hair spun in to yarn! I like the options like scarf, and even gloves would be great. I have rabbits, their fur can also be used in spinning, because they shed a lot of hair.

_____________
weaving looms


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Detta's Spindle that was mentioned earlier in the thread has a book on how to collect and spin your own dogs hair. It is often called Cheingora and there are a lot of spinners who do spin dog hair. 

Wry grin Ms Jazz nearly got her self beat on when I found one of my bobbins in her mouth. Of course it has to be the core-spun dog hair and silk... I was looking forward to having that memento of my old lady... I have gotten better at keeping my spinning equipment out of her reach. 

Now if I could figure out a way to keep the wheels out of her reach...


----------

